# Thyroid, Anemia, and Vitamin D....hmmmm...



## Melnwest (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,
So I am new to this board and would like some advice, and I will see if I can start contributing to other's needs as well on this board... A few years ago my thyroid antibodies were tested and were slightly elevated at I believe 43 which above like 35 was abnormal, though my TSH had always been in the 1.0-2.5 range and T3 and T4 normal, though my doc started me on Armour thyroid a few years ago saying I had Hashi's, and then gradually over the few years I was needing some increases in my doses to get my TSH close to 1.0, and then was switched to Levothyroxine eventually and bumped up gradually to 175 mcg tablet/day (last increase was done in March because my TSH was like 2.8 at 150 mcg dose).
SO, in July my TSH was around 0.54, and so she made no changes, and then I had to change doctors and on Aug 13th my thyroid tests were done again, but I had run out of my meds for about 1 1/2 wks, almost 2 weeks, the results are as follows:
TSH: 1.91 (0.3-3.0)
Free T3: 1.31 (1.45-3.48)
Free T4: 0.80 (0.71-1.85)

Other labs are: Hemoglobin is now: 12.0 (11.5-15.0), hematocrit: 36.8 (35.0-48.0), RBC 4.22 (4.3-5.4), RDW 15.0 (11.5-14.5)

Iron level is up from 20-24-39 (35-155 normal) and my ferritin was not tested (was 8 back in March 09 and under 50 is low) Everything else including electrolytes and liver function tests were normal, except my LDL was elevated at 122 (5-100), and my Vitamin D is still low at 20.8 (32.0-100.0); my vitamin B12 level is 442 (211-911)

So, my questions would be:
1. Should I be on a T3 medication in addition to my levothyroxine or just switch to Armour again? My PCP just refilled my med, but didn't address the low T3, and my symptoms are still there (very fatigued, hair loss, cold); Also I would like to know if it is recommended to have thyroid antibodies checked periodically if you have Hashi's, and if so, how does that effect changing the dosages in meds if they are increasing?

2. I have heard there is a coorelation between hypothyroidism and iron def anemia, and just curious if anyone has both, and has any ideas about my labs and what to do about them; I have been on Ferrous Sulfate 325 mg tablets twice a day for 3 months now; My labs havn't changed a whole lot, and I am still having fatigue and restless leg symptoms...wondering if I should ask about seeing a hematologist and/or iron infusion to get my ferritin level up and have my ferritin level checked again? I am concerned this is affecting my thyroid also.

3. Does anyone else happen to have Vitamin D deficiency also? If so, How are you treating it; do you know if the low Vitamin D effects Hashi's at all also? I am on Vitamin D drops in juice everyday (4,000 I.U. everyday), but wonder if that is adequate?

Thanks so much!!!!


----------

